# Where to go with 72,500 AGR points?



## Judy Martin (Mar 16, 2017)

I was a member here for several yearsI don't seem to be able to login. I am just going to put this here because I don't know what else to do I have 72,500 guest reward points what kind of trip could I take for this amount of points?


----------



## BCL (Mar 16, 2017)

Judy Martin said:


> I was a member here for several yearsI don't seem to be able to login. I am just going to put this here because I don't know what else to do I have 72,500 guest reward points what kind of trip could I take for this amount of points?


What you can do with it depends. The basic rules these days are that the points needed are proportional to the cash fare. The "value" of a point may be lower on some premium dates around holidays, but there's no longer an absolute blackout.

The other deal is that there's an 800 point minimum for any one-way redemption. So you could take a lot of short trips with your points. I redeemed 800 points on an Emeryville to Salinas trip and another 800 on the return.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 16, 2017)

MODERATOR NOTE: Judy, since your original post was within another topic (overseas booking), I split it into its own topic together with the reply.

As for as your being unable to post, did you forget your password or username?


----------



## chakk (Mar 22, 2017)

I believe the current formula is that 39 AGR points are roughly equivalent to $1 of cash fare.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 22, 2017)

chakk said:


> I believe the current formula is that 39 AGR points are roughly equivalent to $1 of cash fare.


I was curious about the ratio that you quoted, so I did a random check on prices on several trips. I came up with 34.5 AGR points per $1.00. I don't know if this is consistent across the board, or if it can change from time to time for whatever reasons.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 22, 2017)

Judy Martin said:


> I was a member here for several yearsI don't seem to be able to login. I am just going to put this here because I don't know what else to do I have 72,500 guest reward points what kind of trip could I take for this amount of points?


Where are you wanting to start from, where do you desire to go?


----------

